# Ranger School



## Ravage (Dec 27, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzg3_LC3bGU"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytwvkio3FQ"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIL1usVix2k"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XgRrviV7FE"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 4[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNN9glN7D9c"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRt2rAkyEVM"]YouTube - U.S. Army Ranger School - Part 6[/ame]

Enjoy Rangers :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 28, 2007)

They should really run tests on the water in Malvesti


----------

